# BALLOON MOLLY Qs



## batray girl (Jul 27, 2005)

Does anyone know if balloon mollies breed as much as other mollies and guppies? 
has anyone had any luck?


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

i think they do breed just as much, i wouldnt really know though, because ive never breed them before.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I would think they would breed just as much, I've never kept them long enough to see their babies though.


----------



## batray girl (Jul 27, 2005)

That's what I was thinking. It's just that they just seem too oddly shaped for "the process" to be simple. haha
Thank you guys.
If you hear anything else, please let me know


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I would say ok to the mollies but not the guppies. Guppies are nonstop. LOL


----------



## batray girl (Jul 27, 2005)

haha, no I was asking if balloon mollies breed as much as guppies lol. I have A LOT of breeding guppies lol. Has anyone ever bred them before?


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Balloon Mollies are basically dwarves. They have all of the inner workings, but everything is scrunch into a smaller area. They do have fewer fry and sometimes have problems delivering.
Tony


----------



## batray girl (Jul 27, 2005)

Do they attemp to breed as much? Is it something I should expect from them?


----------

